# Baloo - Congo Puffer



## L!$A

Here are a few pics of Baloo burried.


----------



## target

LOL, I looked at the first shot, and was like, is there even a fish in there? That looks so cool.


----------



## L!$A

Thanks Daniel  .. I can't seem to catch him burrying himself.. I've seen him unbury himself once.. lol he always seems to burry himself whenever I leave the room!!


----------



## target

hehe, of course. You want to see that so he won't show you. its like when I try to get my son to show off, he never does it.


----------



## Adz1

lying in wait , i love it.....


----------



## L!$A

haha yeah, puffers are quite the character.. our pets are our children... lol


----------



## beN

those pics are awesome! i cant seem to catch him burying himself anytime..


----------



## target

Maybe Lisa scares him more than you? LOL


----------



## L!$A

haha quiet you!


----------



## target

Hehe, day 2, round 2 begins


----------



## t-bore

Great pics!


----------



## L!$A

lol maybe! I think I should actually work today... lol


Thanks t-bore


----------



## beN

im actually the scary one of the house haha...just ask the dog..
grr he gets me mad sometimes...hahah


----------



## jay_leask

thats pretty sweet.


----------



## jay_leask

1st photo i was thinking behind the airstone


----------



## eternity302

HAHAA!!! Thanks for sharing!! That's sooo awesome!!


----------



## L!$A

hehe.. I thought you guys would like to try to find him first!  I thought it was pretty easy, but I already knew where he was.. lol


----------



## target

I did notice something in the area where he was buried, but didn't know they went that far under.


----------



## L!$A

Yep they do!  Puffers are sweet.. you should all get one!!


----------



## target

He'd probably not like my discus


----------



## L!$A

lol no they would not!! .. Most puffers are to be kept alone in a tank, they're happier that way  A congo puffer only needs a 30 gallon  along with many other puffer species!


----------



## target

Hmm, that could be a possibility then. Will have to see how much room I have after I set up my big discus tank when I get into my new place


----------



## budahrox

Great pics!!
Sand color is crazy!! 
Thanks for posting!!
Cheers!!


----------



## L!$A

If theres a will.. theres a way!!

Thanks Budahrox


----------



## Shrimpgirl

Great pictures Lisa. I love that third one of him. So cute. They seem so full of personality.


----------



## Morainy

That picture of your puffer with his eyes peeking out of the sand and a "Can you see me?" smile is the funniest fish photo I've ever seen. 

Do you ever panic, thinking that he's jumped out of the tank? It looks empty!


----------



## beN

thanks again everyone for the comments! The last photo is hilarious I think!


----------



## L!$A

Shrimpgirl said:


> Great pictures Lisa. I love that third one of him. So cute. They seem so full of personality.


Yeah, they certianly are.. they make some pretty cute faces sometimes!!



Morainy said:


> That picture of your puffer with his eyes peeking out of the sand and a "Can you see me?" smile is the funniest fish photo I've ever seen.
> 
> Do you ever panic, thinking that he's jumped out of the tank? It looks empty!


I did one morning, I thought he was burried, so I was looking in the sand, meanwhile he was just disguised behind a rock.. lol


----------



## L!$A

More pictures of Baloo (from old forum)

















Full Tank Shot:

































Newest pics that Ben & I took last night


----------



## target

Great pictures. He looks like a grumpy old guy. Very cool that they sit still like that. My discus like to face the camera and then you barely see anything!


----------



## beN

these new pics of the congo..are my fav of all time. i wont take credit for taking these ones though, Great shots babez!


----------



## L!$A

Thanks  he is one of my favorites.. he has some pretty cool colouring

& Thanks hun!


----------



## Chappy

His eyes look like Australian opals.......too, too cool! Thanks for posting. Puffers are awesome


----------



## L!$A

Why thank you Shelley.. you're right - puffers are awesome!!


----------



## King-eL

where did you get the 3m color quartz red s-grade? I'm looking for a 100 lbs.

nice puffer btw!


----------



## beN

King-eL said:


> where did you get the 3m color quartz red s-grade? I'm looking for a 100 lbs.
> 
> nice puffer btw!


hey earl,

we bought the last bag from Steels In Burnaby..

Sorry Man..


----------



## Smiladon

I like the eyes! Looks like Diamonds! 
the name "Baloo" is really cool too...and in the pic below he looks like he is going to kiss you


----------



## JUICE

wow super nice pics , you got some skillz for sure ..

as for the name ..lmfao .. 

hey you wanna name my aro for me ? im sure you will come up with sumthing funny ..lol


----------



## thefishwife

Nice puffer, but gotta ask how do you vacuum the sand? or you dont?


----------



## L!$A

Thanks everyone!! hehe we named him Baloo after the Jungle Book

& Justin, I would name yours.... Oro.. means Gold in Italian



thefishwife said:


> Nice puffer, but gotta ask how do you vacuum the sand? or you dont?


We use a python .. some goes into the sink but not very much


----------



## JUICE

so oro the aro ??

like myrtle the turtle ...

i like it 



L!$A said:


> Thanks everyone!! hehe we named him Baloo after the Jungle Book
> 
> & Justin, I would name yours.... Oro.. means Gold in Italian
> 
> We use a python .. some goes into the sink but not very much


----------



## L!$A

Lmao! Nice


----------



## beN

L!$A said:


> Lmao! Nice


Nice babez! your now the fish doctor & the fish namer..lol


----------



## target

LOL, nice name


----------



## L!$A

haha.. Go me!


----------



## King-eL

ben_mbu said:


> hey earl,
> 
> we bought the last bag from Steels In Burnaby..
> 
> Sorry Man..


I thought you gonna order me some. Lol!


----------



## beN

i tried..but they had nothing there..if i ever come across any you will be the first to know


----------



## L!$A

More pics from over the weekend ..


----------



## L!$A

Almost got bitten by Baloo over the weekend.
I was fixing the spray bar on his FX2 and low and behold ..

CHOMP! If I didn't have long nails, he would have definitely gotten the tip of my finger! hehe. Good thing he didn't but he still startled me enough .. and I screamed.. which then sent Ben running down the hallway to do an Olympic hurdle jump over the babygate in the hallway.. haha!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

I like the way he buries himself too!!!

WOW!!!
I'd be freak it's I got chomped by a puffer too, they have huge teeth.

Glad you didn't get hurt, your trigger finger is safe.
Now keep the pix coming.


----------



## L!$A

hahaha thanks Ghost Dogg.. it definitely would hurt a lot!! lol

Speaking of him burrying himself, I actually got to see him do it this time, and unburry himself.. looks pretty darn cool!


----------

